# How to easy catch the fish



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

If You need to catch some fish in aquarium watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTqSNHGx ... pGgQdoFgZt


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I am gonna have to try that...


----------



## Brookforest_Lane (Mar 31, 2010)

That's Great... and to thing I've wasted years chasing them around with 2 nets in my 125g :fish:

Wonder what type of food he stuck to the glass?


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

To make this video i've use SpiruTabin Tropical:










But you can use anything what you can glue to the front glass.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats pretty slick! :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Tried it last night and it worked. Unfortunately, the only fish I'm interested in catching are usually holding females or sick fish, neither of which will likely work with this method.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks I wondered what food that was, have to see if I can find that in Canada eh


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Luckily with the type of fish I currently have(peacocks) and virtually no hiding spots makes it real easy. I also have a 12" net...that helps as well.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Have to say that's pretty brilliant. 

I can do that without the food, cause fish come to my hand anyway, but never the fish I want to catch. :lol:


----------



## Mercy (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome :dancing: 
I've 'net-trained' some of my fish by putting their pellets in the net and letting them swim freely in and out of the net. I'm interested in trying your method too, it looks a bit easier than using the net  
BTW, what kind of fish is that white one with the black stripes? He's a gorgeous fish :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Meh food that is stuck to the glass seems to be a rarity here... certainly can't find that food here.


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Mercy, this one:










??

Metriaclima sp. Zebra Chilumba Maison Reef


----------



## cynthia24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for sharing the video. I will also try it!


----------



## Quite17 (Dec 19, 2011)

OK, I can't wait to go home and have a try.


----------



## Shawn125 (Dec 28, 2011)

There is nothing worse than going fishing and not catching any fish. You plan out your entire fishing trip, get everything ready, drive down to the lake only to sit there and wait the entire day not catching anything at all.


----------



## Dougla (Jan 9, 2012)

I have visit your link this link provide me lot of help in catching fishes and other information is also very useful i am very thankful to you for this help.


----------

